# Iso mamba 8.1, jackson zen, pyranha ripper, or burn



## Cgreene2009 (Jul 31, 2019)

I'm a raft guide on the Ark. Trying to get in to a hard boat and learn. Was in the process of buying used mamba for 400 at CKS in Buena Vista. Put a down payment and they sold the boat the next day with out calling. Not sure what happened but super lame. So if any one has anything like that boat in that range would be sweet. Let me know what you got. I'm in Salida. Will pay alittle more if sweet deal just on a budget. 2162130186 thanks Craig


----------

